# Sunday Night Show and Tell, So what did we find this week?



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 10, 2013)

Here it is the end of Winter and summer is just aroud the corer. I hope that wherever you live that you had good weather to find some cool old bicycle finds. Lets hear about it and remember to post a few photos and tell us the story on how and where you found your find. LOL


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 10, 2013)

I sold an Elgin project last night so I was looking to pick up something new. I knew for a while about a guy that was supposed to be thinning out a pretty nice collection so I gave him a ring. He had a pretty nice Columbia 5-Star Superb that I was interested in so I decided to take my kid on the nearly 6 hour round trip to check it out. I was totally over whelmed by the quality bikes he had and decided to take home a few. Didnt have enough room or cash to take home that 5-Star so I guess I'll have to go back  


Any help with dates or info on the Mercury and Western Flyer would e greatly appreciated






Unknown year original paint? Western Flyer




Unknown year OG paint? Mercury




My daughter was hovering around this the whole time so I had to grab it    '55 BF Goodrich badged Starlet




Higgins Franken-Bike. Started life as a girls Jetflow then had gender reassignment  :lol:  This will be parted out to help build up some funds to go back for more.


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 10, 2013)

how much for the fenders and springer


----------



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just one this week....like I needed another.
This was listed for 400, got it for less than 1/4 of that. 
Was able to ask a fairly new member motorama55 to pick up the bike and store it for a while until I can go get it. 10 hrs round trip is just not in the cards right now. Thanks Rick.

1967 Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer. Not much to look at as a painted "Spaceliner" styled bike goes but, I needed some of the parts. Yeah I'm probably parting this one out, hard to beleive but, a good possibility.
Unless someone has the dual switch panel for this tanklight. The headlight switch is broke off.






Oh and hope you get all you wish for Bri....nice finds.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 10, 2013)

Got this last week but finished the refurb. this week, mostly. Got some work to do on the seat and trying to get some replacement pedals.

Before/After...


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 10, 2013)

Not really actively looking but I did find a Rollfast spoke wrench for 10$ in an antique shop. Park still makes one like this that sells for 40$. Mead catalogs from the early teens show one like this described as "the old reliable nipple-grip known to all repair men. "  So I guess the design was old then. 


  I also picked up a 1948 Goodyear Marathon (Westfield) that a friend found for 40$ at a garage sale awhile ago. I get to refurbish it for him in trade for other bike parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 10, 2013)

I was a very determined buyer with this Colson on ebay this past week.
Now the Supercruiser from American Pickers and '41 Imperial grillnose parts are coming together, both complete...
Chris


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 11, 2013)

*This week find*

I got hold of these 2 bikes this week 1952 Schwinn Panther on Tues. and Ross apollo 5 sp. on Sunday. Ross will clean up real nice.
Tony
tpender3@yahoo.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow some great finds...

Just got these in


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Wow some great finds...
> 
> Just got these in




Mark, where in the heck do you find all these bicycle advertising goodies? I love your Schwinn and Bendix parts bins.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you

I scour the earth high and low.

You know the usual places. Collectors, eBay, Collectors, eBay...It hasn't happened overnight def lots of effort... And lots of help from friends/collectors is a large contribution.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

I picked up this shelby flying cloud. I do have the fender and correct light for it. Missing the tank and rack. My parents picked it up for me in PA. 
My mom took this picture, trying to get better ones.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 11, 2013)

*Share & Share alike!*

Patrick-
     Are you at the sharing point yet?  You must have more than you need sir...
Keep on gettin' 'em!
-BATM!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

look who's talking lol, i share all the time. I just love shelbys though


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2013)

Patrick........is that a Murray chainring on the Shelby?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to physically look at it but it seems to be.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

here is some better pictures


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2013)

My Monark Silver King showed up last. Was a 9.9 of 10 when I bought it. Received with the bezel broke off and found the battery tray corroded.
For those that plan to ship a bike with a tanklight, always remove the tanklight and carefully wrap in bubblewrap to protect these fragile bezels. 

Not an easy part to find. Classicfan1...
Have you got an extra bezel?

So I now have a 9 of 10, a little disappointing to say the least.
More pics to follow once it reassembled.















Here is the ebay listing file pic, hopefully it will look this nice after it is reassembled.






Also received 2 Delta tailights. Thanks Hugo (Denso)







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2013)

Patrick, that headlight alone is WELL worth the price of admission. Great find. Swap that chainring though. Should have the daisy one i beleive??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 23, 2013)

No more bikes for me, but I did find a source for ebonite rod big enough to make handgrips for an 1890's bike out of, ordered a rubber discus to experiment with, and and found some thinner hard rubber rods for the same purpose.  And to annoy the cat while teaching my daughter about static electricity. And spent a dismal two days in a windowless room looking at powerpoint slides.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> No more bikes for me, but I did find a source for ebonite rod big enough to make handgrips for an 1890's bike out of, ordered a rubber discus to experiment with, and and found some thinner hard rubber rods for the same purpose.  And to annoy the cat while teaching my daughter about static electricity. And spent a dismal two days in a windowless room looking at powerpoint slides.




Sounds like you've gone stir crazy. it's only SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I was a very determined buyer with this Colson on ebay this past week.
> Now the Supercruiser from American Pickers and '41 Imperial grillnose parts are coming together, both complete...
> Chris
> View attachment 87759




Yay - well done! Great bike. Good score


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

I picked up this. 1936 Fleetwood.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 24, 2013)

*Nice*

Nice Bike Catfish!


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Nice Bike Catfish!




Thanks! I haven't cleaned it or anything yet. I think I'l let the next owner do that.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2013)

catfish said:


> I picked up this. 1936 Fleetwood.




Looks like the more dressed up version of mine:


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

According to the catalog, it's called the "Supreme".


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2013)

catfish said:


> According to the catalog, it's called the "Supreme".




Can you post the serial? Mine is possibly a '35 with the painted fenders


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Can you post the serial? Mine is possibly a '35 with the painted fenders




Here ya go!


----------



## steve doan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Schwinn clock.*

I picked up a round, lighted Schwinn clock from the late 50's -early 60's that works, it has a hairline crack on the inside face but is in great shape.  I found it at an  antique show. Steve


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 24, 2013)

Some CL finds from this week and last week (or so)..2 prewar Hawthornes(40-41?) ,a Silver King,an Overland and an Iver ballooner 
Im sure this will begin my "dry spell" of finding bikes..


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 24, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Some CL finds from this week and last week (or so)..2 prewar Hawthornes(40-41?) ,a Silver King,an Overland and an Iver ballooner
> Im sure this will begin my "dry spell" of finding bikes..




Jeff,
What craigslist are you looking on? I saw the red IJ but the others...
Nice scores!


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 24, 2013)

why is everyone posting their finds for this week in this thread. This thread was for 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 24, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> why is everyone posting their finds for this week in this thread. This thread was for 2 weeks ago.




Because there isnt a new one yet and this serves the same purpose?


I stand corrected, there is a new one now so this one lost its purpose :o


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 24, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Because there isnt a new one yet and this serves the same purpose?





yes there is. Here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39671-Sunday-Night-Show-and-Tell-3-24-12-So-what-interesting-finds-did-we-find-this-week


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


>




Could you please post the serial numbers on these two Hawthornes? Thanks.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Dave..Finally got the serial #s...Not sure if I can post em because its not 2 Sundays ago   Anyways..They are 04-SN 35588(red/blue) and 04-SN 2380(red/white) I guess that makes them 1940...  Jeff


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hey Dave..Finally got the serial #s...Not sure if I can post em because its not 2 Sundays ago   Anyways..They are 04-SN 35588(red/blue) and 04-SN 2380(red/white) I guess that makes them 1940...  Jeff




Shame on us, as now I must reply to this obsolete thread. Oh well. Thanks for posting the numbers. Phil says that these two bikes are Snyder. I don't know the Snyder numbering code, so based on what you're telling me (1940), I can assume that the first 2 numbers are reversed, thus the year? Hopefully Phil will address your two bikes on this thread.


----------

